# Semi-live bait



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess I could call something like GULP! a semi-live bait, but haven't had much luck with it. Neighbor seems to catch fish using minnows, but I'd like to get away from the trouble of driving to bait shop and then trying to keep minnows alive for a week or so. In my other post in this forum you will see I haven't had stellar results with nightcrawlers.

This is a small 150 acre private lake and we have walleyes, perch, bluegills, crappies, white bass and other species. I'm basically interest in walleyes, but like to catch fish.

At least nightcawlers are easy to keep in my workshop fridge.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Try joshy baits... I've always had good luck with the gulp. See what there eating and try color similar.. do u or who ever feed the fish... a Lot of times where I live people will throw food for them and watch them all come up and eat..


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm still trying Gulp! leech behind nightcrawler harness with no luck.


----------



## Steve Kasper (Jul 25, 2017)

Star1pup said:


> I'm still trying Gulp! leech behind nightcrawler harness with no luck.


Try the gulp nightcrawlers, they are made to use on worm harness's, I've had very good luck with walleye on them!


----------

